# [SOLVED] Media Card Reader Driver



## Boo Radly (May 14, 2005)

I'm looking for a Media Card Reader Driver for a Averatec laptop ( AV3270-EE1 )
Averatec has cut off any support for os xp and older NOT COOL:4-thatsba.
any way thanks for any help out there.

Boo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Media Card Reader Driver*

Did you try driverguide.com.? I looked and they do have a driver for this card reader (not sure if it will work). Let me know if it does.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## Boo Radly (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Media Card Reader Driver*

Thanks Bill I looked in driverguide initially and didn't find it but after your post I looked again and got it.
Dave


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Media Card Reader Driver*

Glad you got it going.
Bill


----------

